
15 Sorting Algos, 6 minutes - fatboy
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=kPRA0W1kECg
======
ColinWright
Here's how it was made: [https://panthema.net/2013/sound-of-
sorting/](https://panthema.net/2013/sound-of-sorting/)

It's history here on HN is intriguing, and a little sad. So many submissions,
so little discussion. Do people feel that there's nothing to be said?

3 comments:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6829772](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6829772)

2 comments:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6819544](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6819544)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6536773](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6536773)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6138505](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6138505)

1 comment:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10768096](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10768096)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9385926](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9385926)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8805803](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8805803)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6140319](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6140319)

Many of the preceding comments were people just saying that there were lots of
submissions, but no comments!

Even so, there are, indeed, so many submissions with _no comments at all:_

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19522499](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19522499)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19045643](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19045643)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18731896](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18731896)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12473226](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12473226)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10447240](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10447240)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10356347](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10356347)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10330913](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10330913)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10327532](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10327532)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10309324](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10309324)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9419657](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9419657)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8111128](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8111128)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7757306](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7757306)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7754485](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7754485)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7448629](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7448629)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7292482](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7292482)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6832507](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6832507)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6668253](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6668253)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6614809](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6614809)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6452116](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6452116)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6179041](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6179041)
<\- August 8th, 2013.

